# Info on Horseshoe Beach?



## bigcountry88 (Feb 22, 2018)

My company I work for is having a little in-house fishing trip to Horseshoe. I have never fished or been to the area. I will be bringing my boat, and wanted to ask if anyone has any experience or tips for the area? 

Thanks!


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

bigcountry88 said:


> My company I work for is having a little in-house fishing trip to Horseshoe. I have never fished or been to the area. I will be bringing my boat, and wanted to ask if anyone has any experience or tips for the area?
> 
> Thanks!



Redfish and Trout are plentiful. Head north toward Steinhatchee for cleaner more sight fish friendly water, or head south toward Suwannee for some awesome creek fishing with plugs or bait geared more for dirty water. Fishing is good right now for sure. You can literally fish right off the ramp heading north toward Pepperfish and be catching fish.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Was out this past Sunday south of the Steinhatchee river fishing flats between 2-4ft deep. Had some success on trout using soft plastics. If the weather stays warms it will only get better.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

At the marina, ask about the "Pretty Pole". Start fishing there. The water gets a little dingy south de to the Suwannee but there are still lots of trout down that way. Shired Island is down that way. There are some clam farms down there also and its good fishing. If your boat will handle offshore stuff, there are numerous areas of live bottom for grunts and stuff like that. The Spanish mackeral will be out there too. One more tip, ask about the "Mainline." Its a road that runs to Suwannee through a big wild swamp. Its not a bad road, cars run it. Then have dinner at Suwanee. The trip and seeing the wildlife will be a treat.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Monty said:


> At the marina, ask about the "Pretty Pole". Start fishing there. The water gets a little dingy south de to the Suwannee but there are still lots of trout down that way. Shired Island is down that way. There are some clam farms down there also and its good fishing. If your boat will handle offshore stuff, there are numerous areas of live bottom for grunts and stuff like that. The Spanish mackeral will be out there too. One more tip, ask about the "Mainline." Its a road that runs to Suwannee through a big wild swamp. Its not a bad road, cars run it. Then have dinner at Suwanee. The trip and seeing the wildlife will be a treat.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I'll be more careful. I seem to reply to messages that are 3 months old. Uncool.


----------

